# need fast help - epinephrine & breastfeeding



## saffrongirl (Aug 24, 2009)

I am bfing my 6 month old. Got very sick yesterday and today woke up with hives and swollen lip and throat. Had to go to ER where they gave me a bunch of stuff - one of which was Epinephrine (.3 ml). The other stuff is ok while bfing but Epi really isn't. Had some milk stored and we've used that - now we have to use some formula before bed. The doc said it would be out of my system after about 4 hours (had it at 11). Do you think I can still bf through the night? She usually still eats every 4 hours or so. Doc said in the morning but I don't know if he was assuming she sleeps through the night.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Don't know why you were told that epinephrine (adrenalin) is not OK for breastfeeding. Dr. Hale has it as an *L1*. Maximum concentration in the blood is 1-10 minutes and even if it does make it to your milk, it has really poor absorption orally so baby shouldn't get much at all. His pediatric notes say "none reported, but observe for brief stimulation".

Sounds like you got poor advice, Mama, but the good news is that Hale says it is safe!









Hope you are feeling better soon!









ps We all need to do what we feel is best for our LO. Personally I would nurse and not even think about giving formula.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah, epinephrine is just synthetic adrenaline... I can't imagine that it'd be no-no for breastfeeding... Just nurse, you'll be fine


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

epinephrine has a half-life of something like 4 minutes. It's out of your system ridiculously fast. I wouldn't have even waited the 4 hours. It takes about 5 half lives to get a drug completely out of your system, so it should have been gone in under a half an hour.


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

Epinephrine is fine, especially since it's metabolized so quickly. You wouldn't want to give your infant an adult-sized dose directly but really, it's more than okay to nurse by now.. I've used epinephrine in inhaled form while pregnant and BF and have epi-pens (not needed those lately, fortunately).

I hope you feel better!


----------

